# Emergency!



## Peter Peng (Aug 17, 2014)

I have a red belly piranah around 3 - 4'' healthy. Due to the tank he was in cracked he is in a bucket with plants and rocks!

Please help pick him up. I can meet in west vancouver park royal or near north van!

He is free to go to a good home

778-968-7320

If he dosen't relocate soon he may die, thanks everyone


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

this the same one you posted "for free" a couple days ago?


----------

